# Embryo defrosting



## GERTRUDE

Hi there, thanks for coming onto this website, its really good to read your replies.

My question is, we have just completed our first IVF cycle, which has been unsuccessful. We have 7 embryos frozen, do you think if we had another go the embryologist would want to defrost them all, or would they leave a few for us to have another go?

Also can we request they dont defrost them all? what would you advise please?

Many Thanks


----------



## CrystalW

GERTRUDE said:


> Hi there, thanks for coming onto this website, its really good to read your replies.
> 
> My question is, we have just completed our first IVF cycle, which has been unsuccessful. We have 7 embryos frozen, do you think if we had another go the embryologist would want to defrost them all, or would they leave a few for us to have another go?
> 
> Also can we request they dont defrost them all? what would you advise please?
> 
> Many Thanks


Hello,

Do you know what stage they were frozen at? Day1,2,3 or blastocyst?

Hope to hear from you


----------



## GERTRUDE

I think it was Day 3, but I will try and find out. Day 3 was the day of my Embryo transfer.

thanks


----------



## GERTRUDE

Hi there, Ok I called the clinic and my embryos were stored the day after egg collection, so I think thats Day 1? Ideally we think we would like to go to Blast stage. If they all all taken out together, can some of them go back to freeze again, if so what stage would they likely to be frozen at?


Hope from you soon

Thanks

Gertrude


----------



## CrystalW

GERTRUDE said:


> Hi there, Ok I called the clinic and my embryos were stored the day after egg collection, so I think thats Day 1? Ideally we think we would like to go to Blast stage. If they all all taken out together, can some of them go back to freeze again, if so what stage would they likely to be frozen at?
> 
> Hope from you soon
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gertrude


Hello Gertrude,

Frozen on day one means there is no real way of knowing their quality yet. Many people would opt to defrost them all - remember some may not survive the freeze, some may not cleave and then you do not know the resulting embryo quality (dont mean to sound negative, you may do very well!) Then culture them all and either put the best back on day3 or if they are doing very well then keep them to blastocyst. Many clinics would only re-freeze if they got to the blastocyst stage but your clinic may consider re-freezing them at another point. But remember freezing and thawing is a harsh process on an embryo and freezing twice is not always a good idea - you need 
to ask the Embryologist who has seen the embryos what they think.
This plan would generally maximise your chance in a single FET so if you were not successful you could consider moving onto a fresh cycle sooner rather than later.

Best wishes


----------



## GERTRUDE

That helpful, it makes sense what you have said, also the clinic that we are using have said we can ring at any time for more info so thats put my mind at rest. I was just worried as we have to pay for everything...we are not eligible for NHS funding unfortunately.

Many thanks for your quick reply.

G


----------

